

New foundation for Django - maximumwage
http://www2.ljworld.com/news/2008/jun/17/new_foundation_django/

======
coglethorpe
Development hot spots: Silicon Valley, Boston, Lawrence Kansas. :-)

------
mattdennewitz
"adds an extra level of clout"

only a chicagoan would say that :)

